# Hybrid Bass/guitars. half bass, half guitar



## N8eight (Dec 26, 2012)

I play 7 and 8 string guitars but mainly hybrid bass/guitars like my Charlie Hunter Novax 8 string. I also have modified a 12 string acoustic to be a hybrid instrument. 
Interested in talking to other people that play in this style, swap tips, all that good stuff. 
www.natelopez.com:shred:


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 26, 2012)

Ive always wanted to own this: 
Ibanez.com | Basses | SR7VII Limited Edition

There. Thats my input.


----------



## knuckle_head (Dec 26, 2012)

Toyed with the notion of building a 34-29" 9 string multiscale specifically for this purpose - standard bass B on bottom to A standard on the top, or perhaps standard bass E on bottom to standard D on top.

I hope time permits.


----------



## skarz (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome!

I'm currently building one 7 string (3 bass/ 4 guitar). A few people here play those kind of beast. And there's one for sale at the moment in the sale section (Wes Lambe 8 string).
Btw, I've seen you do your thing on youtube, great!


----------



## XEN (Dec 26, 2012)

A few of us here snagged the Santucci Treblebasses once the company went under.
4 string bass and 6 string guitar on one 27.75" scale neck, split outputs.
They're a lot of fun to play with, but I still gravitate toward my more "standard" instruments.

I've considered designing guitars like these but I still prefer sending all of the strings to a single output even if it requires serious range.


----------



## elmar_80 (Dec 11, 2013)

still looking for some bass/guitar-hybrid like this one (i´m sellin´it right now):

E-Bass: Ibanez SR7VIISC 7-Saiter piccolo bass, limited edition incl. Koffer + 5 | eBay

i used to play it more like a bass. some play it like a fat guitar!


----------



## tsar nicholas (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm into this sort of thing! Love the Novax instruments.


----------

